# pocket knife ?



## Mark R (Dec 26, 2018)

looking for pocket knife suggestions . Broke my old Old timer . Yes I was abusing it as a pry bar and such . I see new ones aint American made . What do you recommend for a everyday general purpose good one ?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm a Case man.


----------



## ryanh487 (Dec 26, 2018)

I've carried, used, and abused a Kershaw Skyline for 10 years now.  3.1" blade, one handed flip open, nice broad, sturdy blade, and holds an edge very nicely.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Kershaw-...e-Stonewashed-Finish-Textured-G-10-H/11047939


----------



## trad bow (Dec 27, 2018)

My every day carry is a case trapper. 
Jeff


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 27, 2018)

Look for "Made in USA".  This might be the most important factor any more.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2018)

Granddads old timer.


----------



## Dub (Dec 27, 2018)

I tend to carry the lightweight Kershaw speed-assist opening knives.  I think my current one is called The Blur or something like that.  Supersharp.

I don't have a good track record when it comes to losing pocketknives, so I don't even try to carry an heirloom or expensive knife.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Dec 27, 2018)

Repairs
https://www.knifecountryusa.com/shop/article/218/schrade-knives-warranty-information.html


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 27, 2018)

After the discussion on this past thread, I bought me a Case Sodbuster Jr CV. The CV is Chrome Vandium (_CV_) high carbon steel.  They make the same knife in Stainless Steel as well. The regular Sodbuster is longer.

Here is that discussion;
http://forum.gon.com/threads/carrying-a-fixed-blade-knife-in-the-woods.925158/


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2018)

I carry either a Benchmade impel learch auto, or a Spyderco para 2. Both American made ..... Expensive yes but quality all the way.


----------



## transfixer (Dec 27, 2018)

I have more folding knives than I can count,  Case, Shrade, Buck, Gerber, Kershaw, including bone handled Cases I inherited from my Dad and Grandad,  but my favorite knife to carry is the original Spyderco Delica clipit,  with the original plastic clip,  I wished they'd never changed the clip design,  I have many other knives with a metal clip, but I always go back to the Delica.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 27, 2018)

Mark R said:


> looking for pocket knife suggestions . Broke my old Old timer . Yes I was abusing it as a pry bar and such . I see new ones aint American made . What do you recommend for a everyday general purpose good one ?


Get you a multi tool.....then a case,use each appropriately.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 27, 2018)

transfixer said:


> I have more folding knives than I can count,  Case, Shrade, Buck, Gerber, Kershaw, including bone handled Cases I inherited from my Dad and Grandad,  but my favorite knife to carry is the original Spyderco Delica clipit,  with the original plastic clip,  I wished they'd never changed the clip design,  I have many other knives with a metal clip, but I always go back to the Delica.



I saw, on a few forums, where individuals had found one with a plastic clip. Why do you favor that? Also, how do you sharpen one of those?

Is this one plastic?

https://www.bladeforums.com/threads/my-new-old-delica-clipit.1337873/


----------



## transfixer (Dec 27, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> I saw, on a few forums, where individuals had found one with a plastic clip. Why do you favor that? Also, how do you sharpen one of those?
> 
> Is this one plastic?
> 
> https://www.bladeforums.com/threads/my-new-old-delica-clipit.1337873/


 
Yes,  that's one of the original ones with the plastic clip,  usually referred to as clipit,   that one is fully serrated,  I have one that is half serrated and half regular, and then one with a plain blade, no serrations,   there are various sharpeners available for the serrated blades.  

    To me the clipit versions are easier to slide in and out of my pocket, and feel better in my hand than the ones with the metal clip.   They're also extremely hard to find nowadays,  there are a couple on ebay most times,  but they want almost new prices for them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 28, 2018)

Get you an old one with German Solingen steel off of Ebay, gonna be better than whatever new one you buy. Schrade, Case, and those companies, are sadly, not anything like what they used to be quality-wise. The USA made Gerbers are still good quality.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 28, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Get you an old one with German Solingen steel off of Ebay, gonna be better than whatever new one you buy. Schrade, Case, and those companies, are sadly, not anything like what they used to be quality-wise. The USA made Gerbers are still good quality.



 I agree on most but Case knives are still made in the USA.  The Case CV steel is quite good. 
I once had a Puma folder that was made in the US with German steel. I eventually lost it. Weird but I found one similar to mine in a park. I lost that one too.

https://pumaknifecompanyusa.com/steel.aspx


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 28, 2018)

Weird but the Puma I had in the 70's cost more than that same knife does now. Also the company is US, the blade is from  Solingen Germany, but the knife is assembled in China.

I guess that is why it's cheaper. I'd rather have an old knife made in the US or Germany than a new one assembled in China with German steel.

https://pumaknifecompanyusa.com/Puma-SGB-Whitetail-Jacaranda-Wood-Folding-Pocket-Knife-P214.aspx


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 28, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> I agree on most but Case knives are still made in the USA.  The Case CV steel is quite good.
> I once had a Puma folder that was made in the US with German steel. I eventually lost it. Weird but I found one similar to mine in a park. I lost that one too.
> 
> https://pumaknifecompanyusa.com/steel.aspx


Yeah, but the new Case knives I've seen are nothing like the ones they made back in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 28, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, but the new Case knives I've seen are nothing like the ones they made back in the 70s and 80s.



Looks like they've had some ups and downs with quality since the 80's. having my druthers, I'd rather have the older knives. This is an interesting write up;

https://www.collectorknives.net/posts/case-knives-the-good-the-bad-the-ugly/

Supposedly in the mid 2000's, the quality improved. Maybe not to that of the 70's, but better than the 90's.


----------



## pjciii (Dec 28, 2018)

all of the knives on this link are made in the USA by Greber. i like them.
https://www.gerber-tools.com/Gerber-Knives-Made-In-USA.php

patrick


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 28, 2018)

pjciii said:


> all of the knives on this link are made in the USA by Greber. i like them.
> https://www.gerber-tools.com/Gerber-Knives-Made-In-USA.php
> 
> patrick



Nice link, I've always like the Gerber LST for an edc;

https://www.gerber-tools.com/Gerber-LST-22-06009.htm

I think Gerber was the first pocketknife I remember being thinner and more light weight. Maybe the Gerber PK-1. I thought it was cool because it was so thin. Might be too thin and thus the LST would be better and easier to grip.

article on the LST;
https://blademag.com/knife-collecting/how-the-gerber-lst-changed-pocketknives-forever


----------



## Stroker (Dec 28, 2018)

Kershaw Scallion with speedsafe.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2018)

Guy that goes to our church is a firm believer in Rooster pocket knives. All he'll buy.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 28, 2018)

4HAND said:


> Guy that goes to our church is a firm believer in Rooster pocket knives. All he'll buy.



Hen & Rooster?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> Hen & Rooster?


Probably. ???


----------



## Mark K (Dec 28, 2018)

Benchmade...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 28, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> After the discussion on this past thread, I bought me a Case Sodbuster Jr CV. The CV is Chrome Vandium (_CV_) high carbon steel.  They make the same knife in Stainless Steel as well. The regular Sodbuster is longer.
> 
> Here is that discussion;
> http://forum.gon.com/threads/carrying-a-fixed-blade-knife-in-the-woods.925158/



I have been carrying one of those since 1974.  Good knife


----------



## fireman1501 (Jan 6, 2019)

Case trapper here. They also easy to keep sharp.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2019)

pjciii said:


> all of the knives on this link are made in the USA by Greber. i like them.
> https://www.gerber-tools.com/Gerber-Knives-Made-In-USA.php
> 
> patrick


I've had a Gerber Gator folder for over 20 years. It's the only stainless knife I've ever owned that I actually liked. I love the grips when you have cold, bloody, or slimy hands.


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 7, 2019)

I love my case knives but got tired of dropping them out of my pocket on my cargo shorts. So I went to a benchmade with a clip and am happy with it as an everyday knife. I still prefer my case for skinning but for everyday use the benchmade is great. I have broken the blade twice and sent it back and received it back at no cost to me.


----------



## Chuck1989 (Jan 7, 2019)

The old Tree Brand knives made in Germany are a good choice. High quality and built to last. Unless you lose it, it will last a lifetime. Make sure it’s made in Germany though. Sadly, like many companies, much of the Boker production doesn’t maintain the quality it once did and much of their production comes from Japan.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 7, 2019)

jigman29 said:


> I love my case knives but got tired of dropping them out of my pocket on my cargo shorts. So I went to a benchmade with a clip and am happy with it as an everyday knife. I still prefer my case for skinning but for everyday use the benchmade is great. I have broken the blade twice and sent it back and received it back at no cost to me.



Concerning clips, I'm just the opposite. I'd rather tote mine in my pocket. I have actually removed the clips From a few knives. The clip doesn't feel right in my hand. 
Yep, to each his own. The clip knives are very popular.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 7, 2019)

Chuck1989 said:


> The old Tree Brand knives made in Germany are a good choice. High quality and built to last. Unless you lose it, it will last a lifetime. Make sure it’s made in Germany though. Sadly, like many companies, much of the Boker production doesn’t maintain the quality it once did and much of their production comes from Japan.


My dad carried a German  tree brand most of his life.  Any of the old Solingen steel knives were excellent quality.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 7, 2019)

When you say pocket knife, I think of one about the size of a finger at best. I've always just carried a 2 blade Old Timer. It's more of a finger nail cleaner and string cutter than anything else. Being a carpenter most of my life, it's main purpose is on site splinter surgery. lol. Between pencil lead and sweat, the blades are almost black. Had a grandfather who always carried an ole Barlow. I was always scared to carry an expensive knife. Nothing sets off OCD worse than misplacing my pocket knife. There's no rest until its found. The sofa ate it a few times.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 7, 2019)

Mark R said:


> looking for pocket knife suggestions . Broke my old Old timer . Yes I was abusing it as a pry bar and such . I see new ones aint American made . What do you recommend for a everyday general purpose good one ?



Get another old timer (and a pry bar)


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 7, 2019)

Gerber LST. I've carried one for 20 years.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 7, 2019)

XIronheadX said:


> When you say pocket knife, I think of one about the size of a finger at best. I've always just carried a 2 blade Old Timer. It's more of a finger nail cleaner and string cutter than anything else. Being a carpenter most of my life, it's main purpose is on site splinter surgery. lol. Between pencil lead and sweat, the blades are almost black. Had a grandfather who always carried an ole Barlow. I was always scared to carry an expensive knife. Nothing sets off OCD worse than misplacing my pocket knife. There's no rest until its found. The sofa ate it a few times.


I forgot about the old Barlows. I remember seeing them in old stores. They had these carboard displays hanging in the store with about 10 Barlows in them.


----------



## ripplerider (Jan 7, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Get you an old one with German Solingen steel off of Ebay, gonna be better than whatever new one you buy. Schrade, Case, and those companies, are sadly, not anything like what they used to be quality-wise. The USA made Gerbers are still good quality.


  I mostly agree heartily with this statement, though I'm not personally a fan of Gerbers anymore. Gerber was ahead of the game for a while there but they seemed to give up on being a front-runner in the knife world and stopped being very innovative. Companies like Spyderco, Benchmade, Kershaw, Ontario, etc. offer a lot of price ranges from $25 to $250 but they're all well-made, sharp knives that will hold a good edge. I'm carrying an Ontario knives Rat 2 right now. For less than $25 it is sharp and well-made. It opens one-handed in a flash and is easy to get scary sharp when I manage to dull it. This  Rat 2 replaced my favorite knife I've ever owned, a Spyderco Centofante 3, a sweet knife that I've managed to lose 2 of in the last ten years. It was like my present knife on steroids, with even better steel, a little more solid lock-up, great ergonomics. I miss it, they're hard to find, but I'm served well by my present blade.


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 8, 2019)

Artfuldodger said:


> Concerning clips, I'm just the opposite. I'd rather tote mine in my pocket. I have actually removed the clips From a few knives. The clip doesn't feel right in my hand.
> Yep, to each his own. The clip knives are very popular.


I agree, I dislike clips overall but after losing a few good knives I deal with it. Still prefer the case trapper overall.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jan 14, 2019)

Dub said:


> I tend to carry the lightweight Kershaw speed-assist opening knives.  I think my current one is called The Blur or something like that.  Supersharp.
> 
> I don't have a good track record when it comes to losing pocketknives, so I don't even try to carry an heirloom or expensive knife.



This^^^^^^^.  

The Kershaw Ken Onion knife 
http://www.2daydeliver.com/product_...4580290564534311&utm_content=2dd all products
is as good as I've found for the dollar.  Keep an eye out for them at Walmart.  They retail for around 89 but you can find them on sale at walmart for 39 which is a heck of a deal.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 14, 2019)

Don't know about Jawga, but in South Carolina, that's an illegal knife . Any "mechanically assisted opening" device makes it a no- no. I'd Check my state law before making a choice. I know they sale them at Wal- mart, but their still illegal here.FYI.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 14, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Don't know about Jawga, but in South Carolina, that's an illegal knife . Any "mechanically assisted opening" device makes it a no- no. I'd Check my state law before making a choice. I know they sale them at Wal- mart, but their still illegal here.FYI.


They're legal in Georgia,  have been since 2012 I believe it was.


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Don't know about Jawga, but in South Carolina, that's an illegal knife . Any "mechanically assisted opening" device makes it a no- no. I'd Check my state law before making a choice. I know they sale them at Wal- mart, but their still illegal here.FYI.


In GA you can carry an auto opening knife if you have a carry permit and assisted opening are perfectly legal.
If you read about south Carolina they are actually legal there too. The wording of the law is weird so a lot of people get them taken or get tickets when they shouldn't. I work in South Caroline and have been researching it cause I carry an auto opening knife. From what I have found is it depends on the officer that is dealing with you at the time. But if you get a ticket you can usually beat it in court.
 The law actually states that it's illegal to use it to commit or aid in the commission of a crime. It's legal to carry any kind of knife in South Carolina.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 25, 2019)

You need to check your local ordinances also. A lot of Municipalities have " City Ordinances " against them. The law may have been amended since I retired, but I don't remember one being thrown out or beat in court. I believe they were listed as Illegal weapons instead of illegal knives. FYI.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 25, 2019)

jigman29 said:


> In GA you can carry an auto opening knife if you have a carry permit and assisted opening are perfectly legal.
> If you read about south Carolina they are actually legal there too. The wording of the law is weird so a lot of people get them taken or get tickets when they shouldn't. I work in South Caroline and have been researching it cause I carry an auto opening knife. From what I have found is it depends on the officer that is dealing with you at the time. But if you get a ticket you can usually beat it in court.
> The law actually states that it's illegal to use it to commit or aid in the commission of a crime. It's legal to carry any kind of knife in South Carolina.



You do not need a GWL to carry an auto knife in georgia. You can carry any knife with a blade under 5" without a permit.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> You need to check your local ordinances also. A lot of Municipalities have " City Ordinances " against them. The law may have been amended since I retired, but I don't remember one being thrown out or beat in court. I believe they were listed as Illegal weapons instead of illegal knives. FYI.


Georgia law has a state preemption for weapons.  Local government is not permitted to regulate them and any law they pass can and will be overturned by state courts if challenged.


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> You need to check your local ordinances also. A lot of Municipalities have " City Ordinances " against them. The law may have been amended since I retired, but I don't remember one being thrown out or beat in court. I believe they were listed as Illegal weapons instead of illegal knives. FYI.


_*§16-23-460. Carrying concealed weapons; forfeiture of weapons.*_
(A) A person carrying a deadly weapon used for the infliction of personal injury concealed about his person is guilty of a misdemeanor, must forfeit to the county, or, if convicted in a municipal court, to the municipality, the concealed weapon, and must be fined not less than two hundred dollars nor more than five hundred dollars or imprisoned not less than thirty days nor more than ninety days.
(C) The provisions of this section also do not apply to rifles, shotguns, dirks, slingshots, metal knuckles, knives, or razors unless they are used with the intent to commit a crime or in furtherance of a crime. There is a specific prohibition for any knife with a blade over two inches long, as well as a general prohibition as to any other type of weapon.​


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm very familiar with the state statue you copied. Check City of Columbia for starters. And FYI, it's an arrestable offense, not just a courtesy summons/ticket. Good luck.


----------



## Tentwing (Jan 25, 2019)

Columbia River Knife and Tool  ( CKRT )  Endorser .  Get an American made model. You will pay more for it than the Chinese version, but much like me 8 years later you will be glad you spent the extra $$.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 26, 2019)

I carry a Kershaw blur tanto serrated


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 16, 2019)

I got a Southern Ground for my birthday and I'm liking it .


----------



## zedex (Apr 18, 2019)

I still have the old timer my grandfather bought for me when I was about 6 years old. I loved that man and cherished his gifts.

My every day carry is a tiny knife, the Cinder from Kershaw.  Nothing fancy but a great little knife.

Old timer, like many others are Asian made now. With buck knives you have to inspect the package.  Some have American flags on them or say "proudly made in the United states".. some don't. Avoid the latter as they are Chinese made.

Other great knives on the market made by a company called "Alaskan".. exceptional quality and great looking knives that hold an edge.i have their ulu and use it nearly daily. Had it almost 2 years and is razor sharp but I've never sharpened it.  That's one knife I strongly recommend


----------

